# Internet funktioniert nicht******



## Timo Schaller (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe seit kurzem ein problem. wenn ich meinen Computer anmache komme ich nicht ins Internet obwohl ich den lan-Stecker drinn habe. Bitte um schnelle hilfe. Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## sheel (14. Januar 2012)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

bitte Fragen nicht in die Tutorial-Inbox posten.
Die ist für Tutorials.

Zum Problem:
Ohne mehr Infos wird das schwer.

Betriebssystem (mit Version)?
Router oder ...?
Wurde irgendwas installiert, deinstalliert, anders eingestellt, irgendwie verändert?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. Januar 2012)

Hi,

aus eigener Erfahrung:

Warst du vor kurzem auf einer LAN-Party? Bei dieser wird normalerweise die IP Adresse fest eingestellt und somit funktioniert das daheim nicht mehr fürs Internet.

Für Vista und 7 hier eine Anleitung von Microsoft, wichtig ist die Einstellung, dass die IP-Adresse automatisch bezogen wird und nicht fix eingestellt ist. Und hier eine Anleitung für XP.

Wenns das nicht ist, dann brauchen wir weitere Informationen, wie von sheel bereits angemerkt.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## MGT-ONE (21. Januar 2012)

Timo Schaller hat gesagt.:


> ... nicht ins Internet obwohl ich den lan-Stecker drinn habe ...



Vista und 7: im Autostart unten rechts mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Netzwerksymbol klicken und dann auf Problembehandlung, das ist eine schnelle, einfache und oft problemlösende Funktion.
Dir wird dann auch angezeigt, woran es eventuell liegt oder gelegen hat.

Gruß Micha


----------



## sheel (21. Januar 2012)

Das gabs bei XP auch schon.
Hab aber nicht erlebt, dass es auch nur einmal geholfen hätte...

Aber Timo Schaller scheint sich sowieso nicht mehr zu melden...


----------

